# Alaska Boss



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i felt like i was like you yesterday this was what i encountered...this was major for me but you would have handled it fine :laughing:

:waving:

(yes down in the pic that's another sled got stuck in small creek and there branch in there.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

DareDog;971789 said:


> i felt like i was like you yesterday this was what i encountered...this was major for me but you would have handled it fine
> 
> :waving:
> 
> (yes down in the pic that's another sled got stuck in small creek and there branch in there.


haha,... if I had a nickel for every time I got my machines stuck over the years,... I could quit plowing,.. and quit doing everything for that matter,... but who wants to quit doing things?? At least you can still see it,... I've sunk & buried sleds in past years where you couldn't even see the things,... 

I've developed a few tricks over the years for getting machines out of nasty situations,... because 99% of the time, I'm by myself,... and just having an extra person pulling or riding would have made a world of difference. Most of them aren't recorded on film, but a few are,... and for Christmas this year, Santa brought me this little machine that converts slides & negatives into 5mp digital pictures,... and since I have thousands of those in many many boxes & trays,... I could dig some of those out & post up some neat stuff from years ago,... but here's just a couple that I just found & converted,.... so if misery loves company,... these should make you feel better,... lol :salute::waving:


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i feel you guys pain but i record my mishaps lol,


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Holy sh*t, look out for the cat


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

Crazy pic's. Awesome video!!


----------

